# Abelia



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Was listening to P Allen Smith on TV and he mentioned how the Abelia was very popular among beekeepers because of the abundant nectar they produce. He showed the blooms and they were covered with honeybees. I am not familiar with this shrub. Do many of you grow this and would you recommend it? Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I grew up with a yard full of it. I didn't know much about bees back then except how many bumble bees fit in a fruit jar without getting stung. They were always full of bees, bumble bees and honey bees.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Which one of the many is the one best for Bees?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*how many*



Ross said:


> I grew up with a yard full of it. I didn't know much about bees back then except how many bumble bees fit in a fruit jar without getting stung. They were always full of bees, bumble bees and honey bees.


well, lets have it! how many? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I've tried planting a couple of them, but they don't have a good survival rate here- not sure if it's my specific soil or the region. They do have a reputation for being good bee and butterfly plants.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

They need a good bit of water I'm told. And the record is about 14 if I remember. It sure does hurt when you try for one too many. It was a lot more sporty with a pint jar....


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

_Abelia grandiflora_ is used for landscaping a lot in southern Californis.

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

"Which of the many is best for the bees?"

Generally, for any planting, the *older* varieties, and *less-hybridized* the better.

Sum


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I planted 4 or 5 Abelia bushes out near my hives last year. They seem to be taking hold...but so far haven't grown much. I planted them because they make a good border shrub and the bees do seem to like them. I hope that this Spring they will have a growth spurt and get a bit bigger, stronger and have more blooms. Good luck with yours!


----------

